# What size trailer hook



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

What size trailer hook(s) do you carry for use with spinner baits. Is there a hook size that fits all or is it best to have different sizes for trailer sizes?


----------



## ccc (Mar 14, 2005)

i never use a trailer on a spinnerbait but i always use a 5 in kalin grub


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

It depends on the size of the spinner bait. The smaller baits 3/16oz or 1/4oz should be 1/0. I’ll use a 2/0 on a 3/8oz and a 3/0 on a 1/2oz. I do the same with chatter baits if the bass are short striking. I think dirty water requres trailer hooks more often than clean water. Also VMC makes really nice trailer hooks for spinner baits.


----------



## Brian87 (Apr 30, 2014)

Just my 2 cents but I ended up taking them off of mine. Found them to be a pain.


----------



## The Ghost (Jul 3, 2013)

I catch probably 1/3 of my spinnerbait bass on the trailer. I almost always use them. Generally the smaller the bait the smaller the trailer, but I match them to the bait. Some big willow leaf blades need a smaller hook or a long shank hook to keep the hook from fouling the blade. Depends on how the frame is configured. If I had to pick a place to start, I might go with 2/0 for an average size spinnerbait.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

I never use a trailer hook on a spinnerbait.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

I do use them in areas with lots of bass, but do not notice missing a lot of nippers if fishing general waters without one. I think if you find the fish wont fully commit to a spinnerbait that your speed, weight and blade size should be adjusted. I do use them more if I am fishing smallmouth waters(because of there fast strikes), baring there are not small pike mixed in. I go with the strike king tour grade#2, they hold in place better. There are definite pro's and con's


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

laynhardwood said:


> It depends on the size of the spinner bait. The smaller baits 3/16oz or 1/4oz should be 1/0. I’ll use a 2/0 on a 3/8oz and a 3/0 on a 1/2oz. I do the same with chatter baits if the bass are short striking. I think dirty water requres trailer hooks more often than clean water. Also VMC makes really nice trailer hooks for spinner baits.


Money on the line also requires trailer hooks! It will make a difference when the fish are not aggressive and slapping at the bait.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Almost always start with a trailer hook. Typically a 1/0 sometimes a 2/0 if spinnerbait is sayyy 3/4oz or heavier. And always always use a trailer of some sort. Swimbait grub etcc....


----------

